# RCA Cables



## joem (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the opportunity to buy RCA audio video cables for a dollar a set (4 and 6 ends)
they are gold plated but not high end connectors do you think they are worth the $1 each from a recovery point of view?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 9, 2010)

I seriously doubt it,especially if they are newer.
Don't go on my opinion though,I have never tried
to process any.
Jim


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe,

I would love to see you move away from "buying" anything now to process
and refine and focus on "finding" things. Spend your time locally networking
with friends, associates, family, etc. and see if you can help individuals
and businesses recycle their UNWANTED computer equipment. Learn how
to wipe the data from hard drives and offer that as a free service when
you are offered equipment or are discussing receiving equipment.

That way you will GET FREE stuff including all the cables your little
heart could ever desire. 8) 

Just my thoughts amigo.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree.
I have people thank me all the time for taking away their unwanted 
computer junk.Sometimes I really think I could charge them.But I know that I get a lot more material with free pickups.

I have many people offer to sell me their junk,and they all get turned
down.I have yet to have someone try to sell me anything really good,as that may change that policy.Like a bucket of processors or fingers.And of course karat gold and PGM's I will buy,but no scrap.

Even those Hammond organs that I was collecting,I have never paid for any of those.And I have picked up at least 15 now.People always email me and say I am crazy asking for them,but I get them.When you can help people get their space back,you will be surprised what you can get for free.

Jim


----------



## joem (Aug 9, 2010)

Your thoughts on buying vs free are great. I do collect free computers and parts (I advertise free online to pick up) I will never pay for items that I can not resell for at minimun %100 profit. I have turned down many people trying to sell me e scrap and I'm not one to buy online without considering profits. Being that I am newer at gold recovery I was wondering if say 4 ends of RCA cables could contain more than $1's worth of gold ( I have seen the cables first hand they are not on ebay). Time is irrelevant I have plenty of free time and the left over trimmed cables would go into my scrap yard box (they pay by the pound)
If the brains and experience of this forum say it's not a good deal than I have no problem passing on the offer.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 9, 2010)

If you pay $1 per set,and you can get at least that on the scrap wire after trimming the connectors,than it is if you think it is worth your time.That would basically be building up a stash of free connectors.
Then you would have to do a test batch to see if they are worth building up a bunch.Everybody has a different approach to how they do things after time.I have been selling all my connectors when I sell my boards.I could just as easily save them all up until I have a drum full,but I like to keep some money coming in.
Also I mix in my audio/video cables in with my scrap wire,but if I had a whole batch of just cable wire,I don't know if I would get the same price I get for what I sell now.

Jim


----------



## joem (Aug 9, 2010)

Jim
If all connectors are trimmed of my wires the scrap yard pays a liitle more. They consider the un trimmed wire dirty mix.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe,
My yards won't even buy wires them with connectors on them.
They list the insulated wire price from $0.00 to $2.50 (or so)
I just got $1.03 lb a few days ago. I think they would rate a whole box of video cable at a lower price.I am not 100% sure of this,since I usually only have a small amount mixed in with all my other wire.
This last batch had a bunch of phone cords and phone line that I thought they might downgrade because of,but they didn't.
If your metals guy pays the same for video cable as your other wire thats good.Or if you mix it in good with your other wire.
And connectors I have been getting about 70 cents per lb.I save the really nice ones though.

Jim


----------



## joem (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah we have one guy at the yard who will dissect everything coming in and another guy who just weighs the box, I always hope to get the second guy. But really they have 3 catagories : wires with insulation, wires with insulation and connectors and bare wire.
I don't mind anyway because I keep fingers, pins, chips and any other gold parts, hard drives and interesting parts ,divide the rest of a tower into boxes and drop off the boxes on my way back home from my day job for quick cash.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 10, 2010)

If you're going to buy audio cables, at least make sure it's something worth it, like this:

http://www.mitcables.com/available-in-stores/custom-installation/onewire-silver-dual-shield-rg-6.html

I just got a 4 foot section of this and noticed the markings. The description from the link above says "RG-6 features silver-clad oxygen free copper". WOW! Now that's fancy.

Not sure how much silver it yields but the cable I have has gold ends as well. However, the cable is of such high quality I can probably sell it for more than its weight in pure silver.


----------

